# Jenny Elvers: Entzugs-Klinik



## Claudia (19 Sep. 2012)

*Jenny Elvers: Entzugs-Klinik *

*Ihr Mann zu BILD: „Sie braucht jetzt dringend Hilfe“ *

*Verstörender Auftritt: Schauspielerin Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen (40) lallt live im TV. Sie ist angetrunken. Sie stammelt, giggelt und kichert.*
Es passierte Montagabend in der Sendung „DAS!“. 45 Minuten lang peinliche Momente. Bereits kurz nach Ausstrahlung sind Ausschnitte des Interviews im Internet – und werden hämisch kommentiert.
*Was niemand ahnt: Jenny Elvers ist offenbar krank! *
„Meine Frau hat ohne Frage ein Alkoholproblem“, sagt ihr Mann Goetz Elbertzhagen zu BILD. „Jenny braucht jetzt dringend Hilfe. Wir werden morgen eine Klinik aufsuchen, in der sie stationär behandelt wird.“
*Warum war Jenny überhaupt in der Sendung?*
Sie wollte Werbung für ihre Rolle in der ZDF-Serie „Notruf Hafenkante“ (donnerstags, 19.25 Uhr) machen und außerdem für ihre Schmuckkollektion.
_Doch das ging gründlich schief …_
„Ich zauber hier jetzt mal ’nen Ring“, nuschelt sie live im TV und malt wilde Striche auf ein Papier. „Ich bin in Paris halt sehr erfolgreich.“ 
*Moderatorin Tietjen hält das wilde Werk in die Kamera: „Das nimmt Formen an. Ja. Der Anfang.“*
_Fremdschämen zu Hause vor den Fernsehschirmen ..._
Jenny Elvers sitzt breitbeinig da und stößt beim Zeigen ihrer langen Beine ein Glas Wasser vom Tisch.
Tietjen kontert schmunzelnd: „Wir schenken gleich nach – nur Wasser natürlich ...“
*Weder die Moderatorin noch die Zuschauer konnten ahnen, dass hinter dem Lall-Auftritt offenbar eine ernsthafte Erkrankung steht.*
Jenny selbst sagt nach der Sendung zunächst zu BILD: „Nein. Das hatte nichts mit Alkohol zu tun. Mir war ganz schlecht. Ich hatte eine üble Fischvergiftung. Ich habe schlechtes Sushi gegessen.“
IST DAS WIRKLICH DIE WAHRHEIT?
Ungewohnt offen, fast verzweifelt erklärt dagegen ihr Mann: „Seit einem guten Jahr ist mir aufgefallen, dass sie mehr trinkt, als sie trinken sollte. Wir haben oft darüber gesprochen.“
*Am späten Abend meldet sich Jenny Elvers noch einmal bei BILD: „Es stimmt alles. Ich bin meinem Mann für seine Hilfe sehr dankbar.“*
Sie wird sich jetzt professionelle Unterstützung suchen. Und dabei ist sie nicht allein ...
*Goetz Elbertzhagen: „So ein Problem belastet selbstverständlich jede Ehe. Aber ich habe in der Kirche und vor Gott geschworen ,in guten wie in schlechten Zeiten‘.“*
Jenny Elvers ist seit 2003 mit dem Künstler-Manager Goetz Elbertzhagen (52) verheiratet. Sie brachte Sohn Paul (11) mit in die Ehe. Die Familie wohnt in der Nähe von Düsseldorf.

Quelle:Bild.de​


----------



## wiesel (19 Sep. 2012)

Schlechtes Sushi. Lol.


----------



## Punisher (19 Sep. 2012)

Die hat den falschen Baum geraucht


----------



## krawutz (19 Sep. 2012)

Eine ganz schwache Vorstellung vor allem von Frau Tietjen.


----------



## Max100 (19 Sep. 2012)

krawutz schrieb:


> Eine ganz schwache Vorstellung vor allem von Frau Tietjen.




Das denke ich auch, das hatte was von Vorführung : pfui


----------



## p0wertube (19 Sep. 2012)

DAS! ist soweit ich weiß keine Live-Sendung. Daher frage ich mich gerade, wieso die Sendung überhaupt ausgestrahlt wurde. Ziemliches Armutszeugnis für einen öffentlich-rechtlichen.


----------



## Jockel111 (19 Sep. 2012)

Fischvergiftung, Klasse, den kannte ich auch noch nicht


----------



## endorstern (19 Sep. 2012)

Ja so isses keine rollen selber d prominenz
offendlich wirds wieder oder war es nee pr masche
wenn ja pfui.


----------



## didi33 (19 Sep. 2012)

Ja ja die öffentlich rechtlichen und ihr Qualitäts TV sind näher an den privaten als mancher denkt.


----------



## dörty (20 Sep. 2012)

Ich kann den Mann von Ihr nicht verstehen. Ist Ihm das erst nach der Sendung aufgefallen, das die Frau ein Alkoholproblem hat? Da er auch der Manager von Ihr ist, hätte er den Auftritt in einer Lifesendung doch ablehnen müssen.
Er hätte den Zustand seiner Frau erkennen müssen, nicht die Fernsehleute.


----------



## Claudia (20 Sep. 2012)

Schonmal daran gedacht das Jenny es garnicht war haben wollte das sie Alkoholkrank ist? Vielleicht hat ihr Mann es ja versucht aber sie wollte das unbedingt, Alkoholiker müssen erst ganz unten sein bevor sie begreifen das sie krank sind und was ändern müssen. Fand es viel schlimmer das die Sendung überhaupt ausgestrahlt wurde.


----------



## MarkyMark (20 Sep. 2012)

Claudia schrieb:


> Fand es viel schlimmer das die Sendung überhaupt ausgestrahlt wurde.



Heilsamer Schock seitens des Senders? Die werden es sicher schon länger gewusst haben, genauso wie all die Maden, die jetzt aus ihren Löchern kommen und was von "ich hab´s gewusst" faseln, anstatt die Gusche zu halten und einfach nur zu helfen. Auf solche Freunde könnte ich dann gut verzichten.


----------



## Beyrle (25 Sep. 2012)

MarkyMark schrieb:


> Heilsamer Schock seitens des Senders? Die werden es sicher schon länger gewusst haben, genauso wie all die Maden, die jetzt aus ihren Löchern kommen und was von "ich hab´s gewusst" faseln, anstatt die Gusche zu halten und einfach nur zu helfen. Auf solche Freunde könnte ich dann gut verzichten.



Die ersten Freunde haben sich ja schon bei der Klatschpresse medienwirksam gemeldet,
echte Freunde machen das diskret privat.


----------



## aeneon (26 Sep. 2012)

Wieviele Alkoholiker es in Deutschland gibt, weiss niemand so genau.
Volkskrankheit.

Hoffe sie schafft den Entzug!


----------



## stadtbote (15 Okt. 2012)

Na dann prost Mahlzeit!!!


----------



## _CoB_HC_ (20 Okt. 2012)

Gibs hier noch das Lall Video von der ? Ich hab das ja noch nicht gesehen und würds gern nachholen nur youyubu und co. ham das schon rausgepixeltverzensurt. Gefunden... naja. bsuffn halt. @edit


----------



## king kong50 (20 Okt. 2012)

Frau Titjen hat das ganz gut gemacht.


----------



## johny87 (20 Okt. 2012)

Was ist nur aus der geworden  Früher fand ich sie sehr hübsch!


----------



## Kuschelkatz (24 Okt. 2012)

Ich fand die Jenny auch immer sehr attraktiv und lieb, aber irgendwie ist die die letzten Jahre echt runtergekommen... Schade.


----------

